# POSOM around kids



## theexpendable (May 9, 2013)

Hey TAM, it's been a while. So I've been D for almost a year. Been a rollercoaster of emotions with good days and bad days. So I just got some disturbing news the other day that POSOM is in the final stages of D and has taken a job in my hometown. Now this obviously means he is still with my skank ex with plans on taking further. So my question is what can you do? I don't want this fvcktard around my kid. I've tried to scare him off but I doubt it will make much difference. Why can't my ex date somebody else, why does it have to be this POS? How did you guys and gals handle that if your ex ended up with the other person that broke up your family?


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

theexpendable said:


> Hey TAM, it's been a while. So I've been D for almost a year. Been a rollercoaster of emotions with good days and bad days. So I just got some disturbing news the other day that POSOM is in the final stages of D and has taken a job in my hometown. Now this obviously means he is still with my skank ex with plans on taking further. So my question is what can you do? I don't want this fvcktard around my kid. I've tried to scare him off but I doubt it will make much difference. Why can't my ex date somebody else, why does it have to be this POS? How did you guys and gals handle that if your ex ended up with the other person that broke up your family?


Dealing with similar right now - it is hard my kids don't like it either 11/12. They've been introduced to his family this week and that is a real pisser

Little you can do about it really tbh just try to live with it.

My kids know the truth about everything so from here on in I don't think things will get easier for stbx and posom.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

You have to ask yourself how POSOM interacts with your kids. If he is a danger (abusive, illegal drug uses or otherwise creepy), document it and get an order of protection to keep him away. 

If he undermines you to your kids, I would go back to court and get the parenting judgment amended to specifically state prior affair partners cannot be present around the kids. 

If it's just an ego thing and the guy isn't a threat to your kids, then put on your big boy pants. You should be proud, as you divorced her for very good reason. Be the bigger man. If your kids ask, feel free to tell them you don't like it. But that you divorced her because of it. Let them know they can (and should) tell you if POSOM does or says anything that makes them uncomfortable.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

If he's a regular Joe who treats the kids right, ain't a hell of a lot you can do about it. If he moved to be close to her and its part of their plan, their relationship is more than just a few rolls in the hay.
Notwithstanding some undisclosed information about this cat, its probably an ego thing with you. Can't say I blame you. Its tough that some guy is going to be possibly competing for your kid's attention in addition to relieving you of your old lady. In reality, her feelings for you had more than likely gone south before he came along. 
If its any consolation, you need to remember this guy has fell in love with the same woman you did and he may become a future ex husband and suffer the same fate if she discovers he's not what she wanted.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Unfortunately I believe the posters who have responded to you are spot on. 

At least he is getting what he deserves. Your skank ex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

theexpendable said:


> I don't want this fvcktard around my kid.


I love the word fvcktard.

It sucks this is happening but if she stays with him, you are going to have to tolerate him. I would keep it to minimal contact. As long as he treats the kids well, then it's better than him treating them poorly (in which you would put the smack down).


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

you could remind your kids as they grow up that this is the man who broke up your marriage to mom.


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> If he's a regular Joe who treats the kids right, ain't a hell of a lot you can do about it.


You have received good advice here. Depending on the age of your kids I would make sure that they knew the facts. I wouldn’t paint the affair better or worse than it was. 

When the opportunity arises I would reinforce the facts. For example if they said “You don’t think much of the OM do you dad.” I would say “Of course not, how could I after what he and your mom did.”


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

My Ex moved right in with the OM before the divorce or even before we had even papers to be divorced. She introduced my youngest way before I even knew she was leaving.. 

Like everyone says, Unless he is doing something wrong not much you can do about it, unfortunately.. Eventually they will make up their minds..

My Ex has not spoken to our oldest 14 years old for OVER 1 year because he wants nothing to do with her or this OM and she does not have the courage or fortitude to fix this with her son.. 

Hopefully they will want to live with you one day and you can collect child support from her..

Mind you my kids live with me at this time and I am trying to go that route of collecting child support.

Therapy will help you to deal with this, assuming you have the right therapist..


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Hth does your wife interact with your other child or children. That has to suck for the oldest. 

Glad to hear that the kids live with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

I'm curious... how well did you expose their A to everyone?

By everyone, I mean her family and friends, relatives, your kids, etc.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I know many will disagree....but I would tell my kids the truth that this person is the POS who destroyed their family.

I would add that they NEVER had to show any kindness or obedience to that POS if they chose too, and if the sh*tbag EVER said anything negative, cruel , or angry to them, I want them to tell me instantly.

POS would be informed that they have zero authority or say on a single thing about my kids, and if I EVER here of a single insulting, angry, or detrimental thing he ever says or does to my children, it WILL become the biggest regret he ever will have.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

theexpendable said:


> I don't want this fvcktard around my kid.


I really feel for you man. I would feel the exact same way if I were you. The kids shouldn't have this POS in their lives. Just awful and disgusting. There's nothing you can really do (legally anyway). This is the worst part about divorce in these types of situations by far. It just reinforces the selfishness of your ex and why she isn't in your life anymore. Just cherish the time you have with your kids when they are not with her and try to put it out of your head as best as you can. I wouldn't start bad mouthing them unless the kids were grown up. You don't want to pit the parents against each other. The kids will just become resentful and it will backfire. When they are old enough let the truth speak for itself. Good luck man.


----------



## dadof2 (May 9, 2014)

I am just getting into this boat myself. I have 2 children- 3 year old boy and a 2 year old girl. STBX moved out and filed for D and spent all summer babysitting OM's kids. On her days with our children they were there as well. OM comes home from work and its all one big happy family.

It wrenches my guts to no ends knowing that my young kids are being exposed to this lifestyle so soon and that STBX is giving them the example that marriage vows mean very little.

I tried with my lawyer to find any angle to keep him away from my kids, but anything short of a prior felony or abuse to my kids, there's nothing I can do. We even filed for a RO against him to try to keep him away and the judge dismissed it. Very big hit to the ego, and very unsettling to think that STBX sees nothing wrong with it.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

I was divorced 2 1/2 years ago, but just found out a couple weeks ago that I'm in the same situation. My ex has waited THREE YEARS to "come out" with this douche! I guess he wasn't divorced until recently or something. You just have to suck it up. 

I haven't met him in person yet, but I'm sure I will. When I do, I'll probably work something in like, "so what's it like being a Sancho?" with a smile on my face. We do some "family" events around the holidays, D6's birthday, etc, and it is going to be hard to sit across a dinner table from him. 

I didn't have undeniable proof of _who_ POSOM was when we were divorcing, so wasn't able to expose his identity to her family. Now it's too late - I'd just look bitter / pathetic, and honestly I don't give a sh!t what any of them think anymore anyway. I will definitely tell my daughter that he was the OM if she asks what happened when she's older.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

theexpendable said:


> Hey TAM, it's been a while. So I've been D for almost a year. Been a rollercoaster of emotions with good days and bad days. So I just got some disturbing news the other day that POSOM is in the final stages of D and has taken a job in my hometown. Now this obviously means he is still with my skank ex with plans on taking further. So my question is what can you do? I don't want this fvcktard around my kid. I've tried to scare him off but I doubt it will make much difference. Why can't my ex date somebody else, why does it have to be this POS? How did you guys and gals handle that if your ex ended up with the other person that broke up your family?


Check his name against the sex offenders register.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

dadof2 said:


> I am just getting into this boat myself. I have 2 children- 3 year old boy and a 2 year old girl. STBX moved out and filed for D and spent all summer babysitting OM's kids. On her days with our children they were there as well. OM comes home from work and its all one big happy family.
> 
> It wrenches my guts to no ends knowing that my young kids are being exposed to this lifestyle so soon and that STBX is giving them the example that marriage vows mean very little.
> 
> I tried with my lawyer to find any angle to keep him away from my kids, but anything short of a prior felony or abuse to my kids, there's nothing I can do. We even filed for a RO against him to try to keep him away and the judge dismissed it. Very big hit to the ego, and very unsettling to think that STBX sees nothing wrong with it.


mmm... this is how the wward can see it. Look at that this example of mstbx mentality and om 

My son recently took and passed his black belt karate. He's nearly 12. Now this is some achievement - be you 12, 20 or 55 yrs old. Whoever does this has done fantastic.

Taken him nearly 6 years. Well done him. 

I mentioned to stbx a month before the grading maybe we can as a four, his sister too, go out have a small token meal of celebration (at that point two months ago we were on vaguely amicable terms). Normally after other belts grades over the years I've taken him out but this one was to be a bit special - black belt! I considered this to be a 'family' event celebration 

Over the nearly 6 years I have been the one who has taken him to karate after school every time, without exception right from the start. stbx has never taken him and turned up at a couple of gradings. 

In the last year I have (being a guitar teacher) taught the karate sensei guitar and he has given my boy private one to one lessons a reciprocal arrangement that has worked well as the work needed for black belt is massive. Has to be said that this teaching helped towards my boys' confidence hugely 

You can hear how proud of him I am.

She said yeah we'll look at that meal. Two days before the black belt grading I mentioned the celebratory meal out to my daughter and she informed me "mum has already arranged a surprise party for our boy at her home after the grading with 'friends' " !!

I then quickly asked if OM was to be there celebrating it too. Daughter said mum says "yes he will be"

Now this absolutely utterly pissed me off. She's been trying against my kids wishes to ingratiate om with them for a year or so now.

I saw this event this achievement that something specifically my son and I had done kinda 'together' but of course with him having done the hard work, but he knows my little bits have helped in big ways.

Because it was a surprise party I could not react as it would spoil it for him and I did not want that. I texted emailed stbx and communicated my disappointment about this, not her having a party but OM having any kind of input or appearance in it at all. I also thought my son would instantly not feel that good about it with our history together with this great achievement.

I also thought if OM had any real sensitivity he'd have said "fair enough but this is maybe something that 'J' and his dad should really be a part of I'll go out and have a beer with mates" But he did'nt 

They had the party my boy (and his sister too) was in truth a bit upset I was not there and stbx and om did'nt give a single sh!t about it 

I already know enough about mstbx but this told me a little bit more about om 

What a pair of bast**ds


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Never show weakness, only show strength.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

workindad said:


> Hth does your wife interact with your other child or children. That has to suck for the oldest.
> 
> Glad to hear that the kids live with you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She see's the youngest every Monday and Tuesday. Mind you she has Thursday and Friday off and works Monday until 6 PM. Her new apartment is 1 hour away now. So during school hours my youngest will be with her from 6 to 9 on Monday and 3 to 9 on Tuesday. But remember the 1 hour of travel and then doing homework on those days.

During the summer she could have had him all day on Thursday and Friday, but I can only assume it would interfere with her new life with the other man. 

I do think the other man had some hand in this, but I can't blame him as she should have had the pair of balls to be a mother and lay down the law with him. 

I have asked my youngest does his mother ever ask about me. He says no.. Which is fine but I was curious. 

She does tell him to lie though. Like when she moved, she waited to move and settle in before telling me. So in reality he was going over to the new apartment for weeks before she actually told me. 

Again this is just her Modus Operandi now. She will lie to me and tell my youngest to lie to me.. I explained to him that he shouldn't but again I can't blame him as he is only 9.. 

I think one day he will realize that his mother doesn't see him more then she could or want.. I think eventually she will just fizzle out. Again its all new to me, she was NEVER like this and was for the most part a caring person. Something just snapped in her.. Again I don't care anymore as my concern is me, my kids, the G.F. and her kids. I'm excited about the prospect of a new job and a new family.. My ex is completely an after thought right now. I don't plan anything in my life around her at all.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> I know many will disagree....but I would tell my kids the truth that this person is the POS who destroyed their family.
> 
> I would add that they NEVER had to show any kindness or obedience to that POS if they chose too, and if the sh*tbag EVER said anything negative, cruel , or angry to them, I want them to tell me instantly.
> 
> POS would be informed that they have zero authority or say on a single thing about my kids, and if I EVER here of a single insulting, angry, or detrimental thing he ever says or does to my children, it WILL become the biggest regret he ever will have.


I told my kids what the OM did wrong.. I'm no fool to believe he took her away from me. But him holding her hand through it all was wrong. He should have stayed out of this and let the chips fall where they may. In the end he did me a favor and took away my trouble that is now his. 

One day I will kindly tell him he was number 4 or 5 or 6 and that she got better every time I caught her. Let him wonder now what is going on. I don't have to.. I used this as a learning lesson with my kids.. I told them never, ever do anything like this to anyone you love.. You just don't do it.. You leave first and you're a decent human being while you do it..


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

theexpendable said:


> Hey TAM, it's been a while. So I've been D for almost a year. Been a rollercoaster of emotions with good days and bad days. So I just got some disturbing news the other day that POSOM is in the final stages of D and has taken a job in my hometown. Now this obviously means he is still with my skank ex with plans on taking further. So my question is what can you do? I don't want this fvcktard around my kid. I've tried to scare him off but I doubt it will make much difference. Why can't my ex date somebody else, why does it have to be this POS? How did you guys and gals handle that if your ex ended up with the other person that broke up your family?


Your kids deserve a better mom than they have. Hopefully she'll become a better one. Assuming she doesn't change though (because cheaters usually don't) then OM has earned exactly what he's getting.

Be a solid role model for your kids so they're influenced by you and not their mom.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

After my second wife and I divorced, the OM shows up and tells me that he has no intentions of coming between me and my daughter.

I looked the bum square in the eye and told him it would take more than just him to do that and maybe he should worry about his own kids who now have a poor excuse of a father to look up to. 

BUT!!!! Just remember this. Your kids know who their dad is. They aren't going to forget you and your not going to lose them. Don't compete with this loser. He's not worth it or in the running. It would be just a good waste of your time. Just be a good dad, love your kids and be there for them.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"I will definitely tell my daughter that he was the OM if she asks what happened when she's older."

Exact;y....I think every BS should ensure that their children one day know EXACTLY who this POS truly is.


----------



## theexpendable (May 9, 2013)

cantthinkstraight said:


> I'm curious... how well did you expose their A to everyone?
> 
> By everyone, I mean her family and friends, relatives, your kids, etc.


I exposed to her family, some of which already knew. Told my family of course and our friends. Also told POSOM's wife. Our kid is 3 so I will have to wait till he's older. I do agree that he should know when he's old enough. After we separated and ultimately divorced they laid low and then POSOM's wife finally came to her senses and stopped believing his lies and filed.


----------



## theexpendable (May 9, 2013)

Yea doesn't look like there is much I can do which sucks. I can't even put it into words how bad it hurts to see this unfolding in front of my face and there isn't sh!t I can do about it. It's a freaking epidemic smh.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

So I met my ex and POSOM for dinner tonight. As expected he seems like a major doormat, just what she wanted. I'm happy for her. I'm also bigger, smarter, more successful, better looking, and don't need to chase married women like some pathetic Sancho. Winning! LOL


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I have a different take here. I know it sucks but you really don't want to project onto them, it just makes it harder on them. I'm sure it would give you a lot of satisfaction to trash om but you could well come out of it looking very petty. These are adult issues, so while you don't want to lie you should be careful what cans you open.

My ex and I had a very acrimonious divorce, he thinks I was cheating (i wasn't) and he was an abusive pr!ck. Should I tell my kids he was an abusive pr!ck under the guise of honesty? The fact is while he's not a hands on parent he does spend time with them , is not a danger, and tries, and I don't want to get in the way. They are much better off for it. He introduces them to every woman he brings around right away and they routinely stay the night with him while our boys are visiting. I don't get involved in it, it's his life and we get along ok. My kids will draw their own conclusions.

Tell your kids that sometimes things don't work out, because it's true. Let them draw their own conclusions; be very careful about slinging mud no matter how true it is. It could backfire on you.....just be the bigger man.

My parents trashed each other all the time to me but eventually I came to my own conclusions. Your kids will too. If your kids complain about om, stay above the drama. If he treats them ok just tell them it's their mom's life and she is who she is. Their relationship with her is between them and her and has nothing to do with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nikita2270 (Mar 22, 2014)

Xenote said:


> you could remind your kids as they grow up that this is the man who broke up your marriage to mom.


Very bad, abusive advice.

Never intentionally involve kids on your divorce mess. They have enough trauma to deal with after divorce and don't need to be dragged into adult drama.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nikita2270 (Mar 22, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> Well I have a different take here. I know it sucks but you really don't want to project onto them, it just makes it harder on them. I'm sure it would give you a lot of satisfaction to trash om but you could well come out of it looking very petty. These are adult issues, so while you don't want to lie you should be careful what cans you open.
> 
> My ex and I had a very acrimonious divorce, he thinks I was cheating (i wasn't) and he was an abusive pr!ck. Should I tell my kids he was an abusive pr!ck under the guise of honesty? The fact is while he's not a hands on parent he does spend time with them , is not a danger, and tries, and I don't want to get in the way. They are much better off for it. He introduces them to every woman he brings around right away and they routinely stay the night with him while our boys are visiting. I don't get involved in it, it's his life and we get along ok. My kids will draw their own conclusions.
> 
> ...


I agree.

I think you need to put things into perspective. Marriages often end...sometimes badly under bad circumstances. You have every right to be pissed about the way your ex exited your crappy marriage because they did it wrong and immorally but affairs are often symptoms of an already crap marriage. You have every right to hate your ex...just don't hate them more than you love your kids.

Your job as a spouse is over. Your job ad a parent becomes even more important. Your kids need you to help them transition and settle into the new normal. Even if you hate it. And the truth is that your ex is still a parent and has a right to privacy and to parent and make judgements about who's around the kids on their own terms. 

Unless the guy is abusive...there's nothing you can do so why make it worse for the kids who are already dealing with a huge life change. They had zero to do with their parents having a bad marriage.

Kids need parents who don't create more unnecessary conflict to get revenge because they're bitter. They'll grow up and make their own judgment calls.

Reality is that there are a lot of blended families out there and some of them work out OK for the kids if their parents are focused on their needs rather than their own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:iagree: with lifeistooshort and nikita - creating additional negative confusion in your kids' lives is counterproductive assuming they are your main priority - I have bitten my tongue so many times over the last 14 years I am shocked I have not severed it but it's about them, not my own ego.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

theexpendable said:


> Hey TAM, it's been a while. So I've been D for almost a year. Been a rollercoaster of emotions with good days and bad days. So I just got some disturbing news the other day that POSOM is in the final stages of D and has taken a job in my hometown. Now this obviously means he is still with my skank ex with plans on taking further. So my question is what can you do? I don't want this fvcktard around my kid. I've tried to scare him off but I doubt it will make much difference. Why can't my ex date somebody else, why does it have to be this POS? How did you guys and gals handle that if your ex ended up with the other person that broke up your family?


Probably is in love with him.

It's not a good situation for you. You might need to get counselling.

Is she keen on him to get back at you? If so, pretending to be OK with it might work out for you.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

how old are the kids
do they know what happened

If it were me and the kids were a bit older, I would tell them the truth, and the role posom played in the destruction of their family...they will never like him...and if my beeyotch ex gets mad, tough chit beetch, you shouldnt have brought this scum around them...


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

YEP! Have lived with this situation for 3 yrs now. 
Ex knew him and OM#1 prior to our ever meeting.
Ex fooled around with OM#1 for a couple years before I got the ILYBNILWY.
Ex also reacquainted with OM#2 at daycare one time picking up our kid.
Ex goes to doctor, gets prescription for Xanax for "anxiety"..
Ex figures out OM#1 is a loser, dumps contact, spearheads for OM#2.
I get notification of divorce, during this whole divorce process I live with her in the marital home, sleeping in same marital bed.
She continues to date OM#2. Goes out for all nighters, goes to concerts with him.
We finish divorce process, I still live in marital home looking for house to move to. Still myself, my ex, and D10.
3 months of living there looking for houses, and I find one, close on it, and move in.
Ex's OM#2 lives across the street from my new house at his friends house. (moocher).
I see my ex's car in his driveway for a full 2 weeks while I attempt to get settled in my new house.
Ex moves bf into marital home with herself and my kid.
(I have every other week with my kid, for the full week, but have to drop her off and pick her up at that house, because bus stop is there, and it is logistically on the way to work for me).
Ex marries OM#2 in march of this year. 

Nothing really you can do about it. When I drop my kid off sometimes in the morning, its as if they make an effort to come outside and do their kissy face sht before she leaves for work.. Just like we used to do, as we both left for work.. .but he doesn't work. Hes been sporting a knee brace for 6 months now.

See the lawn mowed like I used to do, their initials HH + LL 4-eva written in marker on a football fan sign they have next to the front door. 
All those little things that make you want to throw up.

Lots of situations in my "story" seemed to be over-the-top in just how crappy it played out.. 

So here we are 3 years, and the sight of them sucking face, and enjoying the limerance of their new relationship really doesn't bother me anymore, because I know,,, I KNOW,, what it is like to be with her when the sht wears thin, I had 16 yrs of what most would consider a really lousy relationship. 

My kid doesn't think much of OM#2. He's there, and shes trying to cope with it. I think she feigns a disinterest, and just tries to get along with her mom, who is and always has been short on the affection side. 

I look at my ex now, and am glad truly glad, that I do not have to suffer being locked into marriage with her. My kid has a great time over at my place, and can relax without a stranger running around shirtless and barefoot, looking like a reject from the LA Guns days.

I haven't reached a point of forgiveness for him though. I guess I should at some point, but via her explanation of "selfless escape from my severe abuse" he has bought into her martyr-story and figures me for the bad guy. 


I never really knew how badly I needed freedom from her, that realization takes the edge off of what happened. 
I can see them right now struggling to keep that spark alive, as they are constantly doing something every weekend, even my kid has mentioned feeling rejected by her mom.


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

workindad said:


> Unfortunately I believe the posters who have responded to you are spot on.
> 
> At least he is getting what he deserves. Your skank ex.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And hopefully she got him to trade in his lifted truck for a minivan.

Sorry. I just had to gloat.




I'm still giddy inside from that one.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

OnTheRocks said:


> So I met my ex and POSOM for dinner tonight. As expected he seems like a major doormat, just what she wanted. I'm happy for her. I'm also bigger, smarter, more successful, better looking, and don't need to chase married women like some pathetic Sancho. Winning! LOL


Are you certain he did the chasing?:scratchhead:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

OnTheRocks said:


> So I met my ex and POSOM for dinner tonight. As expected he seems like a major doormat, just what she wanted. I'm happy for her. I'm also bigger, smarter, more successful, better looking, and don't need to chase married women like some pathetic Sancho. Winning! LOL


It's odd how a WS will be so proud of their shiny turd. Yes s/he is shiny and new but ..... s/he is a turd. The new wears off but then too much has been sacrificed for the shiny turd so WS will try to polish it and keep it shiny even though they've figured out should be flushed.

I remember the OM when my first marriage ended a couple of decades ago. To me he looked like a fat ugly old dude but my EX thought thought he was so awesome that they married. Of course that didn't work out because.... well how could it. Anyway I remember meeting the guy and being really puzzled. I was expecting more I guess. My thought was, ohhhhh that's what you want? No wonder a young, healthy, smart, good looking guy your own age with a good career and decent morals, who treated you with respect and used to love you, who was also the father to your children didn't fit the bill.

I moved on and life's been good. Sometimes things don't make sense and never will. The trick is fixing our mistakes without owning someone elses :smthumbup:


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Are you certain he did the chasing?:scratchhead:


No, I definitely blame her 100% for the destruction of my family. She was building resentment and losing attraction to me, but never let me know. This opened the door for the cowardly exit affair. It could've been anyone, but poaching on vulnerable wives is still pathetic. 

That said, he is a 'nice guy', and there could be a lot worse options for my daughter. I'm good with it. He'll probably be coming to me for advice in 5 yrs when they 'grow apart', aka he won't do exactly as he's told.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

First this is nightmare scenario and only way I prevented this story being mine was by outing the other man to his wife. His wife threatened to take 1/2 of everything and he was scared off and promptly dumped my x. I know not the case here but I relate.


This will be hard to hear but this is your moment right now to wait and be patient. Be the best dad you can and get your affairs in order. This will come crumbling down for her as these little fairy tale relationships don't work out. You just have to be patient and wait for the karma bus.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

There is definitely something you can do-----You file a civil action against the POSOM for INTENTIONAL INFLICTION OF EMOTIONAL DISTRESS


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

jnj express said:


> There is definitely something you can do-----You file a civil action against the POSOM for INTENTIONAL INFLICTION OF EMOTIONAL DISTRESS


Eh, depends on the state. And what would it accomplish besides making him look weak and pathetic? He's better off to keep his head high, be a great dad, and put together a better life then he had with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

